
Bill Gates predicts the future - sinzone
http://www.scribd.com/doc/56190678/Bill-Gates-predicts-the-future
======
lurkinggrue
The full text without all that Scribd nonsense:

[http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2010/05/0526bill-gates-
in...](http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2010/05/0526bill-gates-internet-
memo/all/1)

